# Jossy



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Had another go at Jossy tonight. Haven't worn this for ages!!!! Tried a different background as well just to see how it works. I cannot get the real green of this dial in a photo!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice looking watch PG.









Sod it, I meant to get a halogen lamp on me way home tonight, and a 1 3/4 inch sink plug.









I might get 710 problems if it remembers the plug is still f***ed.

























Must get plug, must get plug.









And lamp.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Is Stan suggesting that this watch looks like a 1 3/4 inch sink plug?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

There's no telling with Stan. He strikes me as a guy who lives on his wits. Maybee he has used a watch when he lost his sink plug. Bet it wasn't his G10!

I bet he has all sorts of temporary solutions to life's little problems that just end up being permanent.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You cheeky buggers.























I got a sink plug and a halogen lamp on the way home tonight, thank you!
















Sink plug fitted, lamp still in box.









The Josmar doesn't look like a sink plug at all, in fact it's rather nice.









An elderly gentleman came into our place today wearing a '70's Sicura chrono and we had a right good rattle about watches. He loved my Vostok Tradition because the bugger is so big.









It seems he got the Sicura when his daughter was working for Ratner's back in the day.

Blast from the past?









No where's me chewing gum and bailing wire?


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hi Forum & PG

Thanks for the note Paul, life is much better and enjoying the finer things in life like watches.

Talking of which, how about this Jessy....Oops I mean Jossy...........picked it up a little while ago










All the best

Derek


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Glad to here things are on the up Derek. Nice Josmar! I see your concentrating on near mint items! Nice Candino you've got a bid on







(been nosy sorry) That would be a nice win if you get it. btw superb photo as well.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Welcome aboard Derek.









That is a very nice looking watch, it is a minter. I love the red dial but I've always been a sucker for red ones.









Stay tuned.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

http://www.wrist-watch.info/ian/200.jpg

Have look at mine Paul







.

Here it is Ian, (pg)


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ian,

You old photographer you!

Nicely done.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I forgot to put the IMG tags in Stan







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I still found it.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nice Ian! (edited your post to put the picture in)

I see Derek has his red Jossy on the bay!


----------

